# First senior moment in history



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

This is why the dinosaurs went extinct.


----------



## RvK (Nov 22, 2009)

THE TRUTH IS REVEALED!


----------



## Eagle1 (Jan 4, 2010)

The stuff you post just cracks me up. I also send them to a couple friends of mine, same thing happens to them..


----------



## Kristoffer (Aug 5, 2009)

That's just silly! That is Noah's boat. Are they insinuating that people and dinosaurs existed together? Actually, it's not silly, it's ridiculous. As a Christian, I'm offended.


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

Darn! Why couldn't that have happened to the cockroaches?


----------



## SnowyRiver (Nov 14, 2008)

Funny !!


----------



## wchips (Dec 11, 2009)

Good laugh. But that is the way things go theis bays


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

Oh oh, I will soon be extinct. Thanks for the laugh Bob!


----------



## Ingjr (Feb 21, 2010)

Very good, quite clever. Thanks for posting.


----------



## brandonsommer (Jan 31, 2010)

Haha, thanks for sharing that. That's hilarious


----------



## KMJohnsonow (Feb 16, 2010)

Offended? That is not how you spell funny.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

You are all welcome. But silly, absurd, ridiculous; isn't that what humor and jokes are made of? As a Christian, I was not bothered by it. Most of the religions of the world and ancient societies had a flood of extinction and cleansing in their history and beliefs, so understanding it isn't limited to Christianity. Forgiving is the basis of my belief. I don't even have any animosity toward the clown that overdosed me on Topamax. I would certainly forgive the cartoonist.


----------



## Kristoffer (Aug 5, 2009)

Honestly, I was laughing almost as hard when I wrote my comment as I did when I saw the cartoon. It was totally a joke and I wish I could apologize for being a smart a$$, but I just can't. I couldn't wait to get home to see if there were any comments regarding the one that I left. 
I am a Christian and I am VERY Irish, but the best chance you have of getting me to wet me britchesis is either with an Irish joke or a Christian joke. Not that this was really either, but I couldn't pass up the chance to be a smart arse. 
P.S. I would have been one of the dinosaurs in the cartoon….. Only, I would have been holding a beer.


----------



## Phillywood (Feb 12, 2010)

Kristoffer, I fyou want to get stinct like those in the cartoon, then you need to lighten up, man. it's joke it had nothing to do with the reoigious. On the other hands, the real things that they do in the name of religious are the offensive ones.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

Kristoffer, You got us on that one. There are so many politically correct, easily offended people out there, I thought: Oh no! here we go again:-(( One thing aobut the web, youi can't see the expression on the fingers doing the typing like you can the expression of the face of someone talking ;-))


----------



## DaddyZ (Jan 28, 2010)

Is that the forgetasaur, or the idiotasaur?


----------



## Kristoffer (Aug 5, 2009)

Survivor, I am everything but one of those cats. I've got to be one of the hardest people to offend. Hell, I don't even let those people bother me and they're the hardest people to deal with.
On that note…. Do you have any good Irish cartoons?


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

degoose just posted a bunch.


----------



## Lenny (Sep 28, 2008)

With Topa's permission (or not) I will post this one that my good Irish buddy, Jim Gallagher sent to me today:

So Paddy asks Murphy, "Murphy why is it that scuba divers always fall backwards off their boats?" Why do they do that?" Murphy looks at Paddy indignantly and says, "Paddy you are so thick. If they fell forward they'd still be in the (bleep)ing boat!"


----------



## DocK16 (Mar 18, 2007)

Oh yeah good one.


----------



## papabear (Mar 28, 2009)

I read the topic and thought you were telling us you had your first senior moment and were going to tell us what it was.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

sorry, my first was wiped out by the second ) so I don't know what the first was, only what the second must have been or I would know the first )


----------

